# any of this equipment worth much?



## beckford (Jul 18, 2011)

got given all this stuff a while ago by my grandad and never got around to using it, just wondering if it was worth anything?


----------



## butterflygirl921 (Jul 18, 2011)

if pic #4 is a film projector then it is worth money i would check on what people sell it for on ebay i would say everything is worth 500-600 dollars as a whole set


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 18, 2011)

It's a color enlarger and they are a glut on the market, going for 65-100 on e-bay with no takers.


----------



## butterflygirl921 (Jul 18, 2011)

The_Traveler said:


> It's a color enlarger and they are a glut on the market, going for 65-100 on e-bay with no takers.



it all depends on the enlarger


----------



## ann (Jul 18, 2011)

That is a low end enlarger, you will be lucky to get 50 dollars for everything.  You might think of donating it to a local school.


----------



## beckford (Jul 19, 2011)

ann said:


> That is a low end enlarger, you will be lucky to get 50 dollars for everything.  You might think of donating it to a local school.



well seen as though i'm in the uk i won't get 50 dollars for it and i'm not donating it to a local school


----------



## ann (Jul 19, 2011)

sorry, just trying to help as you asked. 

Even in the UK it is not worth much.


----------



## beckford (Jul 19, 2011)

ann said:


> Even in the UK it is not worth much.



i never said it was


----------



## butterflygirl921 (Jul 19, 2011)

if your selling it why not open it to world wide instead of just the uk?


----------



## beckford (Jul 19, 2011)

butterflygirl921 said:


> if your selling it why not open it to world wide instead of just the uk?



maybe because delivery will cost far too much and its too much hassle to deliver it overseas


----------



## ann (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't know what i said that create your caustic comments.

I was being direct and staight forward in order to assist you as requested.


----------



## Horngreen (Nov 6, 2011)

It's all worth nothing. Throw it in the trash and close out your account on this site. You were so rude about this I chose to make THIS my first post.


----------



## Overread (Nov 6, 2011)

Best way to lose it all would be on ebay, but even then you won't get much - if you want it off your hands you can always turn it into an auction house; as a box you'd get peanuts, but it at least means you won't have to worry about postage and packaging. I can't speak for the film gear, but the tripod probably solid £15 new so second hand its going to be very cheap indeed. 

Gear might work well, but the film market fell apart when digital took over so a lot of the stuff goes for tiny amounts even if in good working order.


Horngreen - whilst I will welcome you to the site I'll also warn you that insulting fellow members of the forum is not tolerated - especially so in your first post.


----------



## HilltopNovaPhoto (Nov 8, 2011)

If you want to get rid of it just send it to me.


----------



## orlovphoto (Nov 15, 2011)

landfill material


----------



## Horngreen (Nov 21, 2011)

So no comment on Beckford then? Who did I insult? Claiming somebody was rude when they are rude is just honesty.


----------

